
Apple finds issue with logic board in some 2018 MacBook Airs, offers free repair - OrgNet
https://9to5mac.com/2019/06/30/macbook-air-logic-board-issue-power-apple/
======
java-man
Just ordered a MacBook Air and it is "taking longer than usual" to get
shipped.

